
Lego $228m losses to the largest in the world using customer-centric approach - leonagano
https://twitter.com/leonagano/status/1266004564957937664
======
SyneRyder
This is like some bizarre kind of spam. The Twitter thread doesn't make any
sense, the diagrams relate to 2014 events, and it all ultimately leads to a
(paid?) email newsletter.

But I'll admit I got a laugh from the Twitter user's business insight on the
Where's Wally franchise: "Practice for 26 years, be in the right place at the
right time. Instant success!".

I think the author is a non-native English speaker, so I feel bad
criticizing... but when the other retweets are "how to get $56k ARR in six
weeks with paid newsletters", I'm very suspicious.

~~~
leonagano
Hey, yes, I'm non-native English speaker. Got lost on the title itself, but
the article is how Lego made a turnaround from almost bankrupted to the
largest toy maker in the world.

I've been weekly writing free articles about pre-internet companies, the
newsletter is not paid.

Re: the Wally one, I tried to be funny with followers, because some people
think those big hits happen out of the blue

~~~
SyneRyder
Aha! Thank you, that helps explain the title and the Where's Wally. Because of
the tweets around it I missed the sarcasm of the Wally one :)

Not sure if this helps, but to me the tweet analysis seemed a bit shallow. I
know there's not much room in a tweet, but it was making each analysis remind
me of the South Park episode with the business empire of the Underpants Gnomes
(Step 1: Collect Underpants, Step 2, Step 3: Profit!).

I think if you had submitted a link to a blog post rather than a tweet, and
the blog post had more depth explaining everything that happened with Lego, I
wouldn't have thought of it as weird spam.

I like the idea of analysing business events from over 30+ years ago though,
and I wish you good luck with the newsletter! And especially trying to write
it in a second language - I've tried learning foreign languages but I'd never
be able to write a regular business newsletter in them!

~~~
leonagano
Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I’m learning the best way to do some
businesses analysis on Twitter.

Here is the link to my newsletter where I write in more details
[https://before90s.substack.com/p/lego-228-million-losses-
to-...](https://before90s.substack.com/p/lego-228-million-losses-to-worlds)

------
aprao
Can someone clarify the title for me? I am not sure I understand.

~~~
unstatusthequo
It’s like they copied and pasted two unrelated things together. Bizarre

~~~
Gravityloss
It seems that it's telling about the company's positive turnaround. They were
making 200 million of losses, but they did some changes and now they became
"the largest" \- whatever that means.

~~~
leonagano
"The largest toy maker in the world". Messed the title though

~~~
aprao
Gotcha, thanks for the clarification

